# Multicast sending issue



## bsd_newbie (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an app where I need to send multicast packets to a server listening to a well known IP/UDP multicast address and port. The problem is that when routed is not running, I get "network is  unreachable" from sendto(). This is all on the same LAN. So both server and the clients are on the same LAN and hence I really do not need to involve any routing here. I just build fill in socket address structure with a multicast dest and a port and next I specify the interface to use with setsockopt. After that I call sendto().
So I do not understand why I get sendto(): network unreachable when router demon is not running.

thanks in advance for any suggestions.
nb


----------



## bsd_newbie (Mar 12, 2009)

*never mind*

It worked after I added a host route for the multicast dest on the
interface where I am supposed to send mcast packets. So I guess my understanding that I will not need route table entries for the host on the local network was wrong....Or may be I should have tried sending a raw IP packet out the interface.


----------

